# Which colour do you wear the most?



## Maja (May 12, 2006)

Which colour is taking up the majority of your wardrobe?

Me:

bottoms: blue jeans, green, pink, black (listed randomly)

tops: pink, black, red (listed randomly)


----------



## pieced (May 12, 2006)

Mostly jeans, which is drak blue, and a greyish colour. On tops, it's always a match, but I love blues, and greens, I'm not that big on pastels...


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 12, 2006)

My closet is full of hot pink. I keep telling myself i'm not going to buy any more pink but my eye is just drawn to it. I also have and wear alot of black and green. I don't like pastels on me so my closet is full of dark and bright colors.


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

bottoms: blue jeans, black, brown, white

tops: white, black, blues, pink, lavender and greens.


----------



## Becka (May 12, 2006)

mostly pink! I have so many pink tops a lot of them look almost the same, its almost ridiculous. Sometimes I wear neutrals but I prefer really bright clothing, in tops anyway


----------



## dentaldee (May 12, 2006)

I like pink too and I have a thing for limeish green. I'm like you Becka, lots of similar looking things. I prefer something medium bright, does that make sense? I like to wear blazers and jean jackets and such so it's nice to have a hit of colour under them.

Maychi.............You spell colour the same a we do in Canada!!!


----------



## Liz (May 12, 2006)

bottoms: jeans

tops: brown or black


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 12, 2006)

tops: some brightly colored, some neutral, just not two shirts that are too alike... for example, I wouldn't have two green henleys, I'd have one green henley and a scoop neck in a different shade of green

bottoms: jeans, different shades of khaki and browns, skirts in a few colors


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 12, 2006)

pants: black, blue and white. I really don't like khaki pants unless their a really cute style and something more modern.

skirts: any color, red, black, white, a pretty print

shirts: black, white, green, yellow, purple, red, pink!!, peachy, brown...any color you could imagine.


----------



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

Tops: lavender, purple, pink (love them) and ofcourse all the light colors.

Bottom: Can't wear jeans all the time..dressy pant for work..jeans weekend


----------



## jennycateyez (May 12, 2006)

i wear ALOT of black.


----------



## mac-whore (May 12, 2006)

I wear all colors but, lately I've been buying alot of white.


----------



## Mari168 (May 13, 2006)

Definitely BLACK !! I swear that comes from growing up in NY and then working in Greenwich Village and listening to The Cure and Depeche Mode.

If I see something that I like I'll always buy it first in black. In the winter my wardrobe is black plants, black or dark denim jeans, black turtleneck or something else black.

I even wear black in the summer LOL!!! When I do buy color it is brown, white, turquoise blue, red or warm tones. Don't own one solid pink piece and not one purple piece.

Marilyn


----------



## girl_geek (May 13, 2006)

I used to wear a lot of blue since I always thought that was a good color for blue-eyed blondes, but lately I have been trying to branch out and buy more colors. There are a few colors that I know look terrible on my pale skin so I avoid those, but there are quite a few I've been wearing lately. I've been surprised to discover that I look great in pale yellow (people are always surprised -- I get a lot of compliments like "Wow, you look good in yellow!), and peach/orange colors also look surprisingly good on me! And I also love bright turquoise, that has been my latest replacement for boring blue! I also hate wearing neutral tops, I think that's so boring, I think I need color by face to brighten me up! So the colors I have the most clothing items of are:

Tops: Pale yellow, peach/orange, dark pinks (I hate light pinks on my skin though!), blues, turquoises, purples, and blue-greens (yellow-greens look sickly on me!)

Bottoms: Just your basic black, brown, khaki, and blue jeans, and an occasional colored skirt!


----------



## Marisol (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i wear ALOT of black. Same here.


----------



## anne7 (May 13, 2006)

Bottoms: light, med, and dark washes of jeans, grey, khaki, and cords in all kinds of colors like olive green, blue, pink, chocolate, tan. I love corduroys.

Tops: PINK! That is really what I wear most, but I have lots of blue, navy, red, green, and black in there.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 13, 2006)

It's almost all black. Yikes!

The longer I work for MAC, more black clothes I buy. It's scary to look in my closet!


----------



## canelita (May 13, 2006)

Jeans in almost every shade of blue there is, black (A LOT) and pasteles tops


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

bottoms: blue jeans

tops: reds, purples, blues and browns (but recently for my summer wardrobe I have branched out to lime green and orange, etc.)


----------



## michal_cohen (May 13, 2006)

jeans and black&amp;in shirt i love pink,yellow

i love shirts with pictuers


----------



## Charmosa (May 13, 2006)

Bottoms: blue or black jeans, black or brown pants, black, grey or some other dark color skirts.

Tops: lots of black and beige ones, white, green, navy blues, gold. No pink, orange, red, yellow... I guess I dont like wearing vivid colors.


----------



## chocobon (May 14, 2006)

Blue jeans and pink


----------



## LilDee (May 14, 2006)

mostly pink or white...

but also lilac, orange, yellow, black and blue...


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2006)

pinks, greens, reds, blues, black, tan...


----------



## girl_geek (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Bottoms: blue or black jeans, black or brown pants, black, grey or some other dark color skirts.Tops: lots of black and beige ones, white, green, navy blues, gold. No pink, orange, red, yellow... I guess I dont like wearing vivid colors.

Oh, but I bet you would look gorgeous in rich oranges, reds, and dark pinks! I think colors like that look so good on girls with medium or dark skin like you!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 14, 2006)

My closet has a lot of red and pink in it, but I've fallen in love with soft greens (pistachio, moss, etc) recently. I have lots of blue jeans in different washes.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (May 14, 2006)

bottoms: black, grey, pinstripes, brown

tops: bright blues, bright pinks, purples, black


----------



## Pauline (May 15, 2006)

I have bought a few new things to wear and ive noticed they are all colorful!

I am wearing, white a lot,.yello, red,electric blue and pink. Roll on summer.


----------



## KellyB (May 15, 2006)

I'm a mostly pastel type of person.....except for black, which I love. Most of my tops are in the pink and purple colors.


----------



## Tesia (May 15, 2006)

I have alot pink shirts... my jeans are all blue


----------



## kaeisme (May 15, 2006)

Pinks &amp; purples..


----------



## pinkbundles (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* Which colour is taking up the majority of your wardrobe? 

Me:

bottoms: blue jeans, green, pink, black (listed randomly)

tops: pink, black, red (listed randomly)

bottom: blue jeans, black, white, khakitops: assorted colours


----------



## Fairy_Princess (May 16, 2006)

I mostly wear jeans and a tanktop... i wear alot of black.... i like to do something different each day so i always wear something that turns heads even if it is just my makeup....


----------



## Amethyst (May 16, 2006)

I wear mostly black but also wear brown, grey, dark blues.

I will not wear pastel-colored anything.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2006)

usually wear jeans and my shirts are usually black, purple and pink.


----------



## Jennifer (May 17, 2006)

a lot of black because it makes me look thinner LOL


----------



## LilDee (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* a lot of black because it makes me look thinner LOL lol, as if you have anything to worry about


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

tops - white shirts, patterned tops (very colorful)

pants - black mostly, sometimes brown


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 17, 2006)

blue jeans and black, brown, blue tops


----------



## foxyqt (May 18, 2006)

I wear lots of blacks, pinks &amp; browns =]


----------



## Ehinokokus (May 27, 2006)

Light pink, light gray and white... but others are ok too.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 27, 2006)

I like to wear chocolate brown, teal, eggplant, green




I don't really like white.


----------

